# render a video



## ForeverLearning

When you create a video in video editing software, you "*render*" the video when you're done, which outputs the video and saves it as a regular video file (*.AVI, *.MOV, *.WMA etc).  How would you say this in Spanish?


----------



## Fernita

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> When you create a video in video editing software, you "*render*" the video when you're done, which outputs the video and saves it as a regular video file (*.AVI, *.MOV, *.WMA etc). How would you say this in Spanish?


 
Hi! When the video has already been edited, 'se convierte (render)' y se guarda como un archivo estándar de video (*.AVI, *.MOV, *.WMA etc)

Hope it helps you!


----------



## JGB_Suomi

In Spain we are using the verb "renderizar". It is coming obviusly from "render" but is the way we call that there.


----------



## budamdrd

Hello friend!

This word don't exist in spanish. So it's not a literally translation. We have to use euphemisms or using other verbs which , i think,  not fit exactly the meaning of render. "Generar / to generate"  

  You could generate the video in AVI or WMA format

I think that may be rigth.

Regards



			
				JGB_Suomi said:
			
		

> In Spain we are using the verb "renderizar". It is coming obviusly from "render" but is the way we call that there.


 
No existe el verbo "renderizar". 

Que yo sepa, esta palabra no está admitida por el diccionario de la lengua Española. Quizás en un futuro sea un Anglicismo pero actualmente creo que no.

Un saludo,


----------



## JGB_Suomi

budamdrd said:
			
		

> Hello friend!
> 
> This word don't exist in spanish. So it's not a literally translation. We have to use euphemisms or using other verbs which , i think, not fit exactly the meaning of render. "Generar / to generate"
> 
> You could generate the video in AVI or WMA format
> 
> I think that may be rigth.
> 
> Regards


 
Hello again! It´s true that "renderizar" is not in de RAE dictionary , but of course is used in the work speech. During the university , in my work , etc... always we´ve called "render" as "renderizar" (but I think will pass too many years to be in the RAE dictionary). But if you are not looking for a technical word then "Generar" or "presentar" are the best options.

Bueno, la palabra renderizar se usa por profesionales del ramo (lo que me incluye) pero es cierto que no está reconocida por la RAE.Quizás dentro de unos años lo esté , pero la edición digital de vídeo es también relativamente nueva, en cuanto al público en general.
Saludos


----------



## Fernita

En Argentina, los profesionales de informática, usan 'renderear', verbo que todavía no figura en los diccionarios.
Saludos,
Fernita


----------



## budamdrd

JGB_Suomi said:
			
		

> Bueno, la palabra renderizar se usa por profesionales del ramo (lo que me incluye) pero es cierto que no está reconocida por la RAE.Quizás dentro de unos años lo esté , pero la edición digital de vídeo es también relativamente nueva, en cuanto al público en general.
> Saludos


 
Efectivamente, como no tenemos una terminología apropiada heredamos las palabras del termino original. Pero yo, especialmente no abogo por hacer uso de ellas para consolidarlas, salvo que no haya otra forma de expresarlo en nuestro idioma. Los programadores Cobol suelen usar la palabra "asterisquear" para indicar que están poniendo parte del código fuente como comentario. Por supuesto que se puede hacer, pero la palabra es un invento, en vez de usar la palabra más correcta que sería "comentar" el código fuente.

En cualquier caso, si vosotros en vuetro ramo hacéis uso de la palabra con asiduidad, no seré yo quien os contradiga.

Un saludo y disculpas si he molestado con mi comentario anterior.


----------



## JGB_Suomi

budamdrd said:
			
		

> Pero yo, especialmente no abogo por hacer uso de ellas para consolidarlas, salvo que no haya otra forma de expresarlo en nuestro idioma.
> En cualquier caso, si vosotros en vuetro ramo haceis uso de la palabra
> con asiduidad, no seré yo quien os contradiga.
> 
> Un saludo y disculpas si he molestado con mi comentario anterior.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que deberíamos encontrar una palabra que expresara el concepto de "render" y no importarla de afuera (como hemos hecho con otras muchas).
Por otro lado tus comentarios no molestan , corrigen , y creo que eso es siempre bueno. ;-)
Saludos y corrígeme siempre que puedas (es la mejor manera de aprender)


----------



## Sephiroth_Leo

ForeverLearning said:


> When you create a video in video editing software, you "*render*" the video when you're done, which outputs the video and saves it as a regular video file (*.AVI, *.MOV, *.WMA etc).  How would you say this in Spanish?


Concuerdo con que comúnmente se usa "renderizar" (sí, anglicismo. No, no reconocido aún por la RAE. Sí, se usa en el día a día en el ambiente pertinente).

Si por la naturaleza del destino de tu traducción no puedes valerte del anglicismo, puedes usar "compilar".

Example:
"As soon as I finished editing the video, I rendered it and sent it to my client"
"En cuanto terminé de editar el video, lo compilé y se lo envié a mi cliente"

Espero que te resulte útil.



budamdrd said:


> Efectivamente, como no tenemos una terminología apropiada heredamos las palabras del termino original. Pero yo, especialmente no abogo por hacer uso de ellas para consolidarlas, salvo que no haya otra forma de expresarlo en nuestro idioma. Los programadores Cobol suelen usar la palabra "asterisquear" para indicar que están poniendo parte del código fuente como comentario. Por supuesto que se puede hacer, pero la palabra es un invento, en vez de usar la palabra más correcta que sería "comentar" el código fuente.
> 
> En cualquier caso, si vosotros en vuetro ramo hacéis uso de la palabra con asiduidad, no seré yo quien os contradiga.
> 
> Un saludo y disculpas si he molestado con mi comentario anterior.



Solo por curiosidad, en España los coboleros dicen "asterisquear" comúnmente?
En Argentina siempre decimos "comentar". Y si algún desacatado dice "asterisquear" enseguida lo corrigen


----------



## Rocko!

La RAE tiene en su _Enclave de ciencia_ las palabras técnicas _*renderizado*_ y _*renderización*_.
Link: Enclave de ciencia


----------

